# Power Bar?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey All, I'm looking for a power bar, preferably digital, that will allow me to set my lights and Co2 on different cycles. Picked up something I thought would do the trick at CT, however, the plugs cannot be turned off/on independently. What are you all using? Any suggestions?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds to me that you want one power bar with seperate timers for each socket...to my knowledge it doesn't exist or is very expensive and not readily available. Why not use two timers and just set individual times?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/power-center-outlet-with-timer-p-1202.html


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I have this timer, you cannot set individual times for the appliances plugged in...all 4 sockets operate together not individually on the timer, the other 4 are always active.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

xr8dride said:


> Sounds to me that you want one power bar with seperate timers for each socket...to my knowledge it doesn't exist or is very expensive and not readily available. Why not use two timers and just set individual times?


This is exactly what i'm looking for. Really, I'm trying to avoid using two timers to avoid clutter and maintain the current clearance inside the stand (Its getting pretty packed with the canister filter, inline heater and 10lb Co2 tank in a stand designed with a 60cmx40cm footprint). If it is cost prohibitive, however, it sounds like two timers it is.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been using the digital version of the coralife power center on a few of my tanks for a while now, and it has been prefect! Allows you to set multiple schedules and has 3 "banks" of outlets. 4 always on, 2 "day time", and 2 "night time". The way the timer works the night time will always be active when the daytime outlets are off. I believe it allows you to set upwards of 6 different schedules to run.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Lighting_Accessories_Light-Timers_Aqualight-Power-Digital-Center.html?tc=default


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not overly concerned with the schedules you can run. I can set 7 schedules with the one i have now, however, the timer cannot activate and deactivate one of the sockets on the same "bank" while the others stay on. I.e. when i set two different on/off times for two different sockets on the same bank the timer will arbitrarily chose which on/off times to use and in so doing turn the entire bank on or off. 


Can the two day time plugs be set to go on and off at different times or are the two sockets synced to one another?


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't control the "day time" sockets independently, they are synced together. It would be a really nice option though. Someone has to offer a setup that has this type of feature (will post here if I come across anything). I mean they have aquarium controllers you can now use though your iPhone, so a simple multiple socket/timer solution can't be too much to ask for!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's a little bit more than a timer br, but how about a controller? Not many FW folks use them, but a lot of SW folks have some sort of controller on their tanks.,

The most affordable platform has to be the reefkeeper lite - you get a display unit, a temp probe and a 4 plug independently controllable plug powerbar for about $100, including the head display/control unit.
http://www.goreef.com/Digital-Aquatics-ReefKeeper-Lite-Basic-Controller.html

You can always expand it too to add pH control (for your CO2), or additional sockets.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> It's a little bit more than a timer br, but how about a controller? Not many FW folks use them, but a lot of SW folks have some sort of controller on their tanks.


I need a salt water planted tank, you marine guys have all the good toys. Your right, this is more then what I need, but with that said, it's also pretty awesome.


----------

